# Karachi. Ive Gotten Into UMDC, LNMC And Next In List Of KMDC. Waiting For DUHS And SMC Merit List.



## Sherena (Nov 28, 2015)

Which university do I go for? If I get a place in SMC too then which ome im supposed to go fo SMC or KMDC? Ive been told that SMC's degree bears no intermational importance and I should rather choose KMDC.. 


Is KMDC good enough? Or do i take a gap year for Dow and apply next year? The test was horrendous this year.. A levels based questions etc :/


----------



## moxy (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't know enough about these colleges to advise you, but I will say that if you opt for a gap year after getting admission into ANY medical college your crazy.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

SMC and KMDC stand for what ?


----------



## Caramel.king (Nov 9, 2015)

Ucmd is really good


----------



## basmahfayaz (Jul 21, 2015)

I dont think you should repeat. Go to public ones because they're really good and well known- SMC & KMDC. Or for private AKU and LNMC are best

- - - Updated - - -



Ahsun23 said:


> SMC and KMDC stand for what ?


Sindh Medical College; Karachi Medical and Dental College


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

Sherena said:


> Which university do I go for? If I get a place in SMC too then which ome im supposed to go fo SMC or KMDC? Ive been told that SMC's degree bears no intermational importance and I should rather choose KMDC..
> 
> 
> Is KMDC good enough? Or do i take a gap year for Dow and apply next year? The test was horrendous this year.. A levels based questions etc :/


Depends on your personal preference, tbh. Would you rather have an annual system with three subjects for the first two years, then pathology, pharm and micro and so on from third year. A degree from Karachi University, and if you are okay with the locality of KMDC go for KMDC 
If you would rather have a semester system/modular system where you focus on all the subjects from anatomy to pathology from first year, a degree from JSMU, and if you are okay with the locality of SMC go for SMC 
And haha at the "bears no international importance" part. Darling, there's a an accredited website which contains the Directory of all the medical schools in the world. ie World Directory of Medical Schools. Here's SMC in it > https://search.wdoms.org/home/SchoolDetail/F0001289
Whenever you have been told anything from anyone, always verify from the primary source. 
If you want to be in Dow more than anything you can go ahead, take that gap year and take a chance with next year's admission. But keep this in mind; ten points from your A level/inter scores will be deducted for that year :/ (just how it is, sadly)
I would suggest you go for SMC rather than KMDC. (what with me being biased). Your wish entirely in the end, they are both fine institutions


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Anony said:


> Depends on your personal preference, tbh. Would you rather have an annual system with three subjects for the first two years, then pathology, pharm and micro and so on from third year. A degree from Karachi University, and if you are okay with the locality of KMDC go for KMDC
> If you would rather have a semester system/modular system where you focus on all the subjects from anatomy to pathology from first year, a degree from JSMU, and if you are okay with the locality of SMC go for SMC
> And haha at the "bears no international importance" part. Darling, there's a an accredited website which contains the Directory of all the medical schools in the world. ie World Directory of Medical Schools. Here's SMC in it > https://search.wdoms.org/home/SchoolDetail/F0001289
> Whenever you have been told anything from anyone, always verify from the primary source.
> ...


You guys! Can someone from a domicile in Punjab appear in Sindh MCAT? :red:


----------



## basmahfayaz (Jul 21, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> You guys! Can someone from a domicile in Punjab appear in Sindh MCAT? :red:


No


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

basmahfayaz said:


> No


Thank you.


----------



## Kun Aguero (Jul 29, 2016)

what is better smc self or kmdc merit?


----------



## syedhassan (Oct 15, 2016)

does liaqat national medical college displayed their list? and what is their closing merit?


----------



## sundus tayyab (Dec 21, 2021)

Sherena said:


> Which university do I go for? If I get a place in SMC too then which ome im supposed to go fo SMC or KMDC? Ive been told that SMC's degree bears no intermational importance and I should rather choose KMDC..
> 
> 
> Is KMDC good enough? Or do i take a gap year for Dow and apply next year? The test was horrendous this year.. A levels based questions etc :/


do you have kmdc 2015 merit list, if yes can you share it with me


----------

